# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  otkaz nakon porodiljnog dopusta

## kaja1980

Pozdrav, 

nova sam na forumu, pa ako netko zna da se o ovoj temi već pisalo, molim da me uputite da si malo pročitam.

Majka sam 4 djece, trenutno na porodiljnom dopustu s pravom na njega 3 godine.
Uglavnom, sada, nakon godinu dana korištenja porodiljnog dopusta htjela sam ga prekinuti i vratiti se ili na pola radnog vremen ili na cijelo. Kako radim u privatnoj firmi, obavijestili su me da se kod njih više ne mogu vratiti na posao jer sam otišla na porodiljni i uprava je odlučila da više nisam dobrodošla.
Dobivši te informacije nisam prekidala porodiljni, nego ga koristim do pronalaska novog posla. 

Moje pitanje - koja su moja prava? Osim ostanka na porodiljnom i traženja novog posla...  :Sad:

----------


## andiko

ne kuzim bas pitanje. ne mozes dobiti otkaz na porodiljnom, ali mozes 15 dana nakon povratka na posao. ako su ti otvoreno rekli, nemas zapravo nekih opcija...  :Sad:

----------


## twin

Mozes se vratiti pa krenuti s bolovanjima na sebe i djecu. Ja bi im mast vadila dok ne nadjem posao

----------


## Tiziana

Bas tako. A po kolicini porodiljnog i po broju djece imat ces bome  solidno dugo vremena za vadit mast! Postat ce ligh verzija poslodavca - potpuno odmascen

----------


## Zara1

a na temelju čega bi dobila bolovanje?

----------


## mamma san

Kaja, iskoristi cijelo pravo na roditeljski dopust (do 3. godine života) ili barem do onda dok nećeš naći neki novi posao.

Nadalje:
- ako se i odlučiš vratiti na posao, poslodavac ti MORA omogućiti povratak na svoje prethodno radno mjesto i ne smije ti otkazati ugovor narednih 15 dana. 
- ako ti poslodavac i otkaže ugovor o radu nakon ovih 15 dana, on ti mora dostaviti odluku o otkazu (poslovno uvjetovanom !!!! ) i u kojem će ti obrazložiti tvoja prava. U ovom slučaju NEMAŠ OBVEZU IŠTA POTPISIVATI (a najmanje neku formu sporazumnog raskida, jer ćeš izgubiti jako puno prava)
- tvoja prava u slučaju poslovno uvjeotvanog otkaza ugovora o radu su:
      - korištenje godišnjeg odmora za tekuću godinu (ako se vraćaš iza 1.7. imaš pravo na CIJELI godišnji odmor) i ovog prava se ne možeš odreći a ako ne koristiš g.o. poslodavac ti ga mora platiti (osnovica je tvoja ugovorena plaća)
     - otkazni rok (u koji se ne ubraja godišnji odmor) i to ovisno o navršenih godinama koje si provela kod ovog poslodavca (ovdje se ubraja i rodiljni i roditeljski dopust, kao i sva bolovanja)
    - otpremnina - iznos ovisan o godinama koje si provela kod ovog poslodavca (isto se ubrajaju svi rodiljni, rodtieljski dopusti + bolovanja) i gleda se tvoja BRUTO plaća (1/3 bruto plaće za svaku navršenu godinu rada kod poslodavca)

I na kraju, teret dokaza za poslovno uvjetovani otkaz (kao i sve ostale vrste otkaza) je na poslodavcu. Znači, ako smatraš da su ti ukinuta prava imaš ga pravo tužiti na Državni inspektorat. Nadalje, poslodavac na tvojem radnom mjestu NE SMIJE zaposliti novog radnika narednih 6 mjeseci!! 

i potpisum sporazumnog raskida radnog odnosa (ono što ti savjetujem da ne napraviš) ostaješ bez prava na naknadu sa burze te mogućnosti samostalne prijave kao nezaposlene osobe na HZZo.

I još na kraju: ako ćeš i biti u otkaznom roku, moraš znati da isti NE TEČE za vrijeme bolovanja.

----------


## jele blond

:Sad:  ista stvar.....

----------


## sillyme

Moj prijedlog (iako sad nemam snage kopati po netu zakon) je da zatrazis pismeno od poslodavca da se vratis na radno mjesto 4h (pola radnog vremena) i pri tome eksplicitno napises po kojem clanku zakona.
On ti po zakonu isto to mora osigurati u roku od mjesec dana (ili najkasnije mjesec dana od trenutka kad si ti trazila). Ako ne - prijeti mu visoka kaza - koja, procitaj u zakonu - i to mu isto slobodno spomeni u zahtjevu (da se malo i oni upoznaju sa zakonom ako do sada nisu). 
Prednost ovoga je da ti porodiljni (i s njim zastita od otkaza) tece upola sporije - znaci ako ti je ostalo 2 godine porodiljnog mozes na ovaj nacin raditi jos 4 godine i cijelo to vrijeme ti ne mogu dati otkaz jer si pod zastitom zakona. To im svakako objasni jednom kad ti odobre povratak na pola radnog vremena.
A nakon 4 godine... moje iskustvo je da na kraju svi pozele zadrzati dobrog radnika. A ako i ne - bar imas 4 godine da nadjes novi bolji posao... Sretno.

----------


## Tanči

Dobra ideja, ali kako raditi u takvoj atmosferi?
Oni su ju već otpisali, a ona je još tu i još "odugovlači".

----------


## sillyme

> Dobra ideja, ali kako raditi u takvoj atmosferi?
> Oni su ju već otpisali, a ona je još tu i još "odugovlači".


Pa pitala je koja su joj jos prava. Ovo je jedno od njenih prava. Moze:
- reci a sto ja mogu kad me nece i dalje raditi na svoju stetu i njihovu korist, ili
- iskoristiti svoja prava maksimalno u okviru zakona, i mirne savjesti otici th 4h na posao sa stavom da je u pravu
ja nikako ne bih isla na te ruzne i nelegalne varijante muljanja s bolovanjima.

Ona ima pravo na pola radnog vremena, poslodavac je po zakonu duzan joj to omoguciti iduce cetiri godine, a ako poslodavac nema u iduce cetiri godine bas nista za nju da radi dok je placa - to nije njen problem nego poslodavca. Naravno treba se na zalost pripremiti psihicki da ce neki mozda ruzno se ponasati, ali ako to prezentira poslodavcu na taj nacin mislim da je sasvim moguce da ce jos malo razmisliti da li uistinu zele nekoga placati cetiri godine da nista ne radi ili ce joj ipak naci posla. 
Alternativno moze reci poslodavcu da ako joj ne moze naci posla nek joj napise sluzbeno rjesenje da posla nema i da ne mora dolaziti na posao.
u svakom slucaju kupila si je vrijeme da  miru i uz malo bolju financijsku situaciju potrazi drugi posao, da nema "rupu" od 4 godine u CV itd.

----------


## big29

e ovako dobila sam otkaz po isteku porodiljnog dopusta i vec sam ulozila žalbu ali me zanima dali se za obračun otpremnine gleda iznos netto ili bruto plaće,otpuštena sam kao tehnoloski višak i ne znam dal je bitno to sto me poslodavac odjavio sa 16.09 iako mi je to bio zadnji dan porodiljnog

----------


## Nattaa

> e ovako dobila sam otkaz po isteku porodiljnog dopusta i vec sam ulozila žalbu ali me zanima dali se za obračun otpremnine gleda iznos netto ili bruto plaće,otpuštena sam kao tehnoloski višak i ne znam dal je bitno to sto me poslodavac odjavio sa 16.09 iako mi je to bio zadnji dan porodiljnog


Nije te smio odjaviti sa 16.09. jer tvoja prava traju 15 dana po isteku zadnjeg dana porodiljnog. Znači, tek 15 dan ti smije dati otkaz. Odnosno imaš pravo i na godišnji, stari i novi, u međuvremenu prije samog otkaza dobiješ odluku o otkazu na koju ulažeš, ako imaš osnove, zahtjev za zaštitu prava pa ako ti na to  ne odgovori u roku od 15 dana slijedi tužba.

----------


## Apsu

Dobila sam otkaz par dana prije vracanja na posao.
 Koja su moja prava i obaveze?
 Upravo sam na godisnjem odmoru nakon porodiljnog, d ali to znači da me poslodavac ima pravo odjaviti, jer je to u 15 dana nakon zadnjeg dana porodiljnoG?
Hoću li na burzi dobivati 70% od place? 
uh..

----------


## mamma san

> Dobila sam otkaz par dana prije vracanja na posao.
>  Koja su moja prava i obaveze?
>  Upravo sam na godisnjem odmoru nakon porodiljnog, d ali to znači da me poslodavac ima pravo odjaviti, jer je to u 15 dana nakon zadnjeg dana porodiljnoG?
> Hoću li na burzi dobivati 70% od place? 
> uh..


Apsu, da li se radi o ugovoru na određeno vrijeme ili neodređeno? Odnosno ako se radi o ugovoru na određeno vrijeme, onda on prestaje datumom isteka ugovora o radu.

ako se radi u ugovoru na neodređeno vrijeme, tada:
- 15 dana od dana povratka na posao nakon roditeljskog dopusta, poslodavac NE SMIJE otkazati ugovor o radu (jer je NIŠTATAN) jer se moraš vratiti na svoje radno mjesto s kojeg si i otišla. 16.ti dan može doći do otkaza ugovora o radu. - ovo je s temlja odredbi Zakona o radu - čl. 34 

- kad ti otkazuje ugovor o radu, to može napraviti od 16.og dana s tim da ako si tad na godišnjem odmoru, to se RAČUNA U OTKAZNI ROK (prije se nije)

- otkazni rok određen je s obzirom na navršene godine staža rada kod poslodavca a koliko imaš pravo piše ti u odredbama članka 121 i 122 Zakona o radu

- nakon otkaznog roka, sa zadnjom isplate plaće imaš pravo na minimalnu otpremninu određenom odredbama članka 126. - napomena otrpremnina se računa za navršene godine staža kod poslodavca i gleda se prosjek bruto isplaćenih plaća, a iznos koji se uzima se isplaćuje se do određene visine radniku bez obračuna poreznih davanja


- i na kraju, pretpostavaljam da ti je poslodavac uručio poslovno uvjetovani otkaz uz neko obrazloženje (reorganizacija, gospodarske prilike itd.) - tu obavezno pogledaj odredbe članka 112. nadalje...

- u slučaju da poslodavac NIJE ispoštovao odredbe zaštite radnika (ono prvo kad ti smije uopće dati otkaz), otkazni rok, otpremninu, uvjete otkaza - skrećem ti pozornost na odredbe članka 133. gdje je navedena zaštita radnika i njegovo traženje ispoštavanja zakonskih odredbi. Ako smatraš da tvoja prava nisu poštivana, momentalno traži pomoć odvjetnika/pravnika za radno pravo koji će ti pomoći u njihovom ostvarivanju.


I na kraju ovdje ti je link na novi Zakon o radu.

----------


## marleyou

poslodavac mi je nakon porodiljnog nudio sporazumni, nisam pristala a za tehnoloski visak nije ni htio cuti jer bi mi tada trebao isplatiti otpremninu ( dugo radim kod njega)odmah nakon isteka 15 dana po povratku, premjestava me u drugo mjesto rada znajuci da mi je ta situacija neizvediva (obzirom na udaljenost, potrebno je preseliti se) sto moze prema ugovoru. medjutim, ja jos dojim dijete stoga me zanima moze li on to napraviti bez mog pristanka ( u zakonu stoji da ne ali ne znam misli li se na dijete do god dana starosti ili u tu kategoriju spada i dijete preko god dana ( mi imamo ravno godinu i dva tjedna)
hvala na odgovoru

----------


## rafailo

Meni je tako bilo nakon 2.djeteta. Poslodavac ti ,u biti,  mora vratiti tvoje staro radno mjesto.
Ukoliko ti želi promjeniti radno mjesto možeš tražiti da ti da otkaz (ako ti je ugovor na neodređeno) i tek onda ti može ponuditi da potpišeš ugovor za novo radno mjesto(ovo sam ja napravila i odustao je).
Proguglaj pod otkaz s ponudom izmjenjenog ugovora.
Pozdrav

----------


## marleyou

rafailo, hvala na odgovoru.
poslodavac mi je vratio moje staro radno mjesto, problem je u tome sto me salje u drugi grad ( na isto radno mjesto).  u drugi grad ne mogu putovati svaki dan zbog udaljenosti ( vise od 150 km u jednom smjeru) dakle morala bih se preseliti. jednom rjecju, nisam htjela pristati na sporazumni pa me sad prisiljava da sama dam otkaz jer zna da mi je opcija preseljenja ( ili svakodnevnog putovanja) tesko izvediva sa tako malim djetetom...

----------


## ana.m

Pa ima li u zakonu nešto o premještanju radnika na toliku udaljenost!? Uglavnom, u ovoj bih situaciji ja definitivno uzela bolovanje koliko god to bilo nemoralno.

----------


## sirius

> rafailo, hvala na odgovoru.
> poslodavac mi je vratio moje staro radno mjesto, problem je u tome sto me salje u drugi grad ( na isto radno mjesto).  u drugi grad ne mogu putovati svaki dan zbog udaljenosti ( vise od 150 km u jednom smjeru) dakle morala bih se preseliti. jednom rjecju, nisam htjela pristati na sporazumni pa me sad prisiljava da sama dam otkaz jer zna da mi je opcija preseljenja ( ili svakodnevnog putovanja) tesko izvediva sa tako malim djetetom...


Raspitaj se o pravima u sindikatu struke.

----------

